# Lynnhaven Reds



## JasinC19 (Nov 20, 2013)

I had some success with puppy drum in Rudee last weekend. I've hit Lynnhaven 3 times now at different times waiting for the Reds to get back up in there and haven't had any luck.

Does anyone know about when the Reds usually reach Lynnhaven? I'm trying to learn the patterns of this time of year.

Thanks!


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

They're there. Depending on the tides and various water temps you just have to find the right spot. In my opinion lynnhaven is a lot harder to fish because its so much larger and the bottom is ever changing.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The Pups and Specks winter over in the Lynnhaven every year. There were large fish kills this winter (due to the extremely cold weather we had) to prove it. Hopefully there's still some to catch.

This time of year with the days getting longer and water temperatures rising soon (??) their instincts tell them to move more which makes them hungry more often. You just have to luck into the day that finds them hungry in addition to having something to offer that they want to eat.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

I agreed with @Surfjunkie, They depends on tides and various water temps. So find a good spot to start up.


Thanks you 
https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

They are here year round! Mind you, the cooler months the fish change their name from Reds to Silvers! I catch the in December and January!


----------

